
Sublime Text 3 Build 3080 - amima
http://www.sublimetext.com/blog/articles/sublime-text-3-build-3080
======
cheald
After years of using it, I finally just bought a Sublime license. It's about
as close to perfect as an editor gets for me - fast, stable, powerful,
extensible, portable, and very low cognitive overhead.

Kudos to the Sublime folks.

~~~
mrec
I'm the opposite - bought a license years ago but don't actually use it for
much except plaintext.

In my experience the core editor is fast and rock solid, but I think every
single extension I've tried has been somewhere between glitchy and completely
broken, and debugging/fixing them has soaked up more time than they'd save if
they worked perfectly.

Part of the problem may be that extensions seem remarkably keen to take giant
dependencies. I think one wanted a full node.js install to do JS linting.

Or maybe I've just been unlucky/incompetent.

~~~
LeonRobrotsky
> Or maybe I've just been unlucky/incompetent.

Every lint extension I've seen seems to drag a full install of whatever the
popular implementation of the language is.

~~~
lobster_johnson
All the ones I use (cppcheck, jshint, jsxhint, ruby, clang) require that you
have the toolchains already installed. Seems like a pretty consistent design.
Those are the official linters [1], though.

Edit: Checked a bunch of the others, including those for Lua, XML and Python.
None of them come bundled with the underlying tool.

[1] [https://github.com/SublimeLinter](https://github.com/SublimeLinter)

~~~
LeonRobrotsky
You appear to be correct- my remark was based on what I guess is out of date
experience.

------
cheetos
Besides Firefox, Sublime Text is the application I use the most in my day-to-
day professional life. It is faster and easier to configure than any other
code editor I've used in the past. I would say it's one of the few pieces of
software I've encountered that is a joy to use.

If you also use ST regularly and can afford it, I highly encourage you to
support development and buy a license right now.

~~~
hobarrera
I purchased the licence years ago and used it almost exclusively until I got
familiarized with vim. It's way more powerful and can do anything that sublime
can. Plus more.

The only downside is the learning curve, but you only go through it once.

~~~
admyral
The other downside is maintaining .vimrc and all the plugins and feeling
utterly hamstrung without it.

------
jrnkntl
FYI For the people running dev-builds (like myself) and are wondering why they
don't get an update notification from 3079:

    
    
      If you're already using dev build 3079, then there's no need to update
      - 3080 is identical, except it will give update
      notifications for beta builds only, rather than dev builds.[1]
    

[1]
[http://www.sublimetext.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=17796](http://www.sublimetext.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=17796)

------
0xFFC
Sorry for bring this up , but this is my honest question , why should I use
sublime ? what is specific about it ? Let me explain , If I wanna text editor
there is Emacs ( and vim for vim user's ) , and if I want to have specific
feature like IDE's have (auto complete , GUI debugger etc ) , then I can use
Qt Creator/Code Blocks/etc (which I don't need , Because I am not IDE user) ,
then Why should I use sublime , It does not fit in my either use cases.It is
ide or text editor , If it is just text editor , what it provide which Emacs (
or vim) could not provide ? p.s. my comment should look like bias opinion ,
but it is not really. It is just question I have in my mind.

~~~
sanswork
If you're happy with emacs or vim then you probably shouldn't use it. Many
people aren't comfortable with those two or prefer a mouse based approach
without the overhead of an IDE in which case Sublime is a pretty good choice
with lots of customizability and available plugins.

Edit: For me I do my coding/most everything in vim but if I get a new project
I have to learn about I find it much more easy to navigate an unknown project
in Sublime while I get it sorted in my mind.

~~~
unfamiliar
I really disagree with the characterisation that it is for people who "prefer
a mouse based approach." I hardly ever touch the mouse while using it.

For me, the thing that sets sublime apart from vim and emacs is the fact that
it is a full gui app. Things like go to definition, autocomplete, build panel,
command pallete, sidebar, context menus, are all technically possible in vim,
but hacking these features into a command line interface always ends up
seeming clunky, confusing and slow.

This also helps discoverability of features. If I want to do something, 99% of
the time I can just search for the command in the menu or in the command
pallete. Then they keyboard shortcut is clearly visible, and if it is a
feature that I expect to use often I will make note of it. In vim (for me at
least) this would require searching online for how to do something plus 10
minutes memorising the obscure commands to type into the command line.

Compared to IDE's, sublime has most of their features that I use on a regular
basis, but is comparatively light to use. I'd much rather pop open sublime to
quickly edit a file than launch eclipse.

~~~
sjolsen
>For me, the thing that sets sublime apart from vim and emacs is the fact that
it is a full gui app. Things like go to definition, autocomplete, build panel,
command pallete, sidebar, context menus, are all technically possible in vim,
but hacking these features into a command line interface always ends up
seeming clunky, confusing and slow.

I can't speak for vim, but Emacs is also a "full gui app." It has go to
definition (in fact, I wouldn't be surprised if this idea was _invented_ in
some incarnation of Emacs), autocompletion, and various other such features
like gdb integration and build message hyperlinking. The discoverability
argument applies as well.

~~~
kasabali
I disagree, Emacs isn't a "full gui app" even if it has a gui with menus and
can show images etc.; because almost all kind of interaction happens inside
buffers opened in (new) windows. there are no proper dialogs/popups (they're
not used even if it's possible), so Emacs is not a proper GUI app as anyone
would expect.

I don't claim it's a good or bad thing, a lot of people love emacs because of
it's buffer/window centric approach, but it's not even remotely close to what
you would expect from a modern gui, so Emacs is still oddball when compared to
all the other gui's, which is why new users still struggle with it even though
on paper Emacs has all the features other gui editors have.

~~~
sjolsen
So all in context, it sounds to me like you're saying that what sets Sublime
Text apart from Emacs is simply that it uses a _familiar_ user interface. I
suppose that's fair enough.

What I wouldn't say is fair, though, is characterizing something as incomplete
and especially _improper_ simply for being different from what you're used to.

~~~
unfamiliar
It's not just a _familiar_ interface. It's a _better_ interface. Smooth
scrolling is better than line-based scrolling. A popup is better at alerting
the user that input is needed than a small prompt at the bottom of the screen.
The command pallete, which is clearly visually distinguished from the
surrounding text by a gui border, is better design than yet more lines of text
indistinguishable from the rest. Current selection highlighted in a bright,
theme-able colour is better than just toggling the background colour. Little
graphical icons next to lines indicating changes, breakpoints, etc is better
than a random text character put before the line. Smooth animations are better
at conveying change than instantaneous changes to text. Filesystem trees with
pixel-wide connector lines and icons indicating file type, displayed in a
smaller font than the main text are better than a file tree drawn with ASCII
art. The fact that key bindings can interfere with your terminal emulator or
shell's keybindings is an annoying restriction.

If all these things weren't objectively better in some way, then the gui app
could just draw lines of text instead of windows, borders, selections, themes,
images, and animations. But it doesn't, because lines of text is a worse
interface for almost everything except the actual buffer you are editing.

I know vim very well. But I only use it out of necessity now when I'm on
remote machines, because it is _worse_ than a good gui app, precisely because
it is restricted to its grid of text interface.

~~~
sjolsen
>It's not just a familiar interface. It's a better interface. Smooth scrolling
is better than line-based scrolling. A popup is better at alerting the user
that input is needed than a small prompt at the bottom of the screen. The
command pallete, which is clearly visually distinguished from the surrounding
text by a gui border, is better design than yet more lines of text
indistinguishable from the rest. Current selection highlighted in a bright,
theme-able colour is better than just toggling the background colour. Little
graphical icons next to lines indicating changes, breakpoints, etc is better
than a random text character put before the line. Smooth animations are better
at conveying change than instantaneous changes to text. Filesystem trees with
pixel-wide connector lines and icons indicating file type, displayed in a
smaller font than the main text are better than a file tree drawn with ASCII
art. The fact that key bindings can interfere with your terminal emulator or
shell's keybindings is an annoying restriction.

I agree with almost all of this, which is why I use Emacs' _graphical
interface_ instead of its terminal interface.

~~~
kasabali
> I agree with almost all of this, which is why I use Emacs' graphical
> interface instead of its terminal interface.

You can't be seriously saying this because Emacs' graphical interface lacks
half of them. Here is a breakdown:

> Smooth scrolling is better than line-based scrolling.

I can't see any smoothness in scrolling of Emacs' graphical interface in
Linux.

> A pop-up is better at alerting the user that input is needed than a small
> prompt at the bottom of the screen.

Only a handful of 3rd party packages use some badly-imitated pop-ups and I've
never seen anything even resembling a pop-up in Emacs' graphical interface
(maybe except the GTK+ open file dialog)

> The command palette, which is clearly visually distinguished from the
> surrounding text by a gui border, is better design than yet more lines of
> text indistinguishable from the rest.

I can't see anything resembling the command palette Emacs' graphical
interface. Everything is either use the minibuffer or open a new window.

> Current selection highlighted in a bright, theme-able colour is better than
> just toggling the background colour. Little graphical icons next to lines
> indicating changes, breakpoints, etc is better than a random text character
> put before the line. Smooth animations are better at conveying change than
> instantaneous changes to text.

I guess we have those.

> Filesystem trees with pixel-wide connector lines and icons indicating file
> type, displayed in a smaller font than the main text are better than a file
> tree drawn with ASCII art.

Speedbar isn't even close.

> The fact that key bindings can interfere with your terminal emulator or
> shell's keybindings is an annoying restriction.

N/A

~~~
sjolsen
>I can't see any smoothness in scrolling of Emacs' graphical interface in
Linux.

I'll grant that Emacs doesn't have this. Most programs don't either, though,
and in the few I've seen that do (e.g., Firefox), it slows scrolling down so
much as to make it practically unusable, even if it _does_ make it easier to
track the text with your eyes.

The _real_ usability problem with Emacs' scrolling, in my opinion, is that the
default scroll increment is too large. That's easily fixed. Some people also
don't like that keying the cursor past the top or bottom of the window causing
a large jump as the displayed region recenters around the point, but again,
that's easily fixed.

>Only a handful of 3rd party packages use some badly-imitated pop-ups and I've
never seen anything even resembling a pop-up in Emacs' graphical interface
(maybe except the GTK+ open file dialog)

Most prompts (e.g., yes-or-no prompts, the password prompt for auth-sources)
initiated with the mouse use pop-ups. Between that and the file chooser, what
exactly is missing?

As for alerting the user that input is needed, Emacs doesn't generally require
input from the user except when the user has just deliberately issued a
command which requires input, in which case they don't _need_ to be alerted
(the one exception I can think of is when opening an auth-source _may_ fail,
and Emacs _does_ use a pop-up for authorization then). What's more important
in the long run is how easy the input method is to use, and unless you're
already using the mouse (in which case Emacs _does_ use pop-ups, as noted
above), pop-ups are not easier to use.

>I can't see anything resembling the command palette Emacs' graphical
interface. Everything is either use the minibuffer or open a new window.

The command palette looks a lot like helm-M-x to me.

>Speedbar isn't even close.

I didn't say it was. Now, I don't know about connector lines, but direx looks
the same to me as Sublime's file tree sidebar and neotree even has icons.

~~~
kasabali
> The real usability problem with Emacs' scrolling, in my opinion, is that the
> default scroll increment is too large. That's easily fixed. Some people also
> don't like that keying the cursor past the top or bottom of the window
> causing a large jump as the displayed region recenters around the point, but
> again, that's easily fixed.

You're right on spot with that one but I'm not sure it's that easy. I mean, I
know there are some variables for it, but I'll try to explain with my
anecdote. The scrolling issues you mentioned was felt so alien in my first try
of Emacs, so it was the first thing I set out to fix in my second try. I found
the relevant page in Emacs wiki, and damn, there was like 10 or more
solutions, some similar, some not, each with their own issues (according to
the wiki page, not that I've tried all). Then I went further with a Google
search, and there was even more different solutions. As a result, I gave up on
it and I still use the defaults even though I hate it with passion.

Setting a sane default for such a user facing thing must be top priority, not
less.

> Most prompts (e.g., yes-or-no prompts, the password prompt for auth-sources)
> initiated with the mouse use pop-ups. Between that and the file chooser,
> what exactly is missing?

(I don't know what _unfamiliar_ had in mind so I'll try to explain my own
thoughts on the this.)

Things like search/replace/goto doesn't use pop-ups. But you're right that
they don't need to, thanks for clarifying that. I was actually thinking about
things more like dialogs rather than yes/no prompts. Again the window-centric
approach I mentioned elsewhere in this thread. I don't have exact things in my
mind, but yeah, command palette again. I would much prefer C-x C-b to show a
dialog/popup which immediately gets focus, and in which I can either easily
select the buffer or discard the dialog easily in case I change my mind. Or
the About Emacs screen. I know it's not a functional thing but still one would
expect it to show a dialog window instead of a buffer. Or the menu bar menus.
I don't have a specific pain point with it but the whole thing still feels
very odd. There is a lot of commands there, some are checkboxes, some fire up
some prompts etc. I'm not sure but I guess some of them would be hidden under
a dialog window in a more traditional gui application.

I don't think I'll be able to get more specific in this issue as it falls into
the realms of " _x_ _feels_ better but I don't know _why_ ". The only thing I
know is the extreme use of windows and buffers and it doesn't feel right. I'm
sure it feels just right to Emacs veterans but as a newbie I can tell it
doesn't to the rest.

> The command palette looks a lot like helm-M-x to me.

I've looked at it and it seems nice. Thanks.

>>Speedbar isn't even close.

> I didn't say it was. Now, I don't know about connector lines, but direx
> looks the same to me as Sublime's file tree sidebar and neotree even has
> icons.

I checked both of them and I'm sure none of them are what _unfamiliar_ had in
his mind when talking about "Filesystem trees with pixel-wide connector lines
and icons indicating file type, displayed in a smaller font than the main text
are better than a file tree drawn with ASCII art." Both as ASCII art as it
gets. Both are still rendered inside a buffer and they use a different font
than the other gui elements in the system. The only different thing is neotree
can display icons and that's all. Both are only marginally better than
speedbar and they're _joke_ when evaluated according to _unfamiliar_ 's
criterias above.

------
ianlevesque
> Sublime Text 3, while still technically in beta, is the recommended version
> of Sublime Text to use

Then stop calling it a beta?

~~~
jbrooksuk
No, because it's still in development. Regardless, it's solid.

~~~
codingdave
All products are either still in development, or abandoned.

------
galfarragem
IMHO Sublime is like Sketchup.

Certainly there are more powerful tools (emacs and vim - or 3dMAX and Rhino,
when comparing with Sketchup) but Sublime/Sketchup are so fast and easy to use
from first day by amateurs and professionals making them very hard to beat.

I don't use them everyday but I can be quite productive with both. It would
take ages to be productive with Emacs or 3dMAX using them only every other
week.

------
PSeitz
I'm reliefed that development progressed again this year. You don't want to
invest time on a dead editor.

~~~
jbrooksuk
Why? It's not like it's broken.

~~~
deong
Yet. If it's "dead", it's only a matter of (not very much) time before it
doesn't work anymore.

~~~
tormeh
That software can't ever just be finished is a problem that needs to be
solved.

~~~
shawn-furyan
This problem doesn't seem tractable in anything approaching the near term.
There are just too many dynamic layers, each with their own competing product
ecosystems, which in turn each are controlled by competing interests. Perhaps
at some point in the future the entire stack from hardware to application
level APIs will become commodity products that nobody benefits from
differentiating. At that time, perhaps software can just be finished once it
arrives at feature maturity. Until then, UX, architectural, security and other
assumptions made about the application environment will continue to age
poorly, and software products will become outmoded unless actively developed.

------
ashes2
I've been running the last stable build happily since August. Running this new
build causes all four cores in my rmbp to spin up to 99% repeatedly (Activity
Monitor says it's Sublime) and the fans to go wild. Is this happening to
anyone else? I had to revert to the previous version which fixed it :(

~~~
bumbu
Similarly for me.

On every file change ST status bar says - indexing files. And it takes > 10s
(I have a lot of files). When it does that - 2 CPU cores are loaded at 99%.

Opened the console (@jskinner suggested to enter sublime.log_indexing(True))
and there was a message that index is corrupted and I have to remove it. Index
is located in:

/Users/bumbu/Library/Application Support/Sublime Text 3/Index

Removing all the files from that folder did the trick.

~~~
jskinner
[http://www.sublimetext.com/forum](http://www.sublimetext.com/forum) is a
better place for this, but as a stopgap you can disable file indexing via the
index_files setting. You can also find out more about what indexing is taking
place by entering sublime.log_indexing(True) in Sublime Text's console.

------
jpmonette
I used to simply ignore that nag screen, but decided to buy a license of ST3
since I use it every day - best investment in a while. I hope to see a stable
ST3 build soon and some nice new features soon :)!

------
joefreeman
I love the 'Goto Symbol (in Project)...' feature, but I really wish the input
would be populated with text you have selected in the editor. This way you
could jump to a function/whatever underneath the cursor by doing something
like: Cmd-D, Cmd-(Shift-)R, Enter - instead of copy-pasting, or retyping the
symbol. I added this to the mass of suggestions in the ST forum, but I guess
it has been lost or rejected :(

~~~
ahojnnes
This is possible: Right click on Symbol, Goto definition. This can be easily
mapped to a keybinding as well.

~~~
beefsack
I believe it's already mapped to F12.

------
vkjv
I see lots of comments from people saying that after years of usage they just
recently bought a license.

I'm curious what most people are using it for, since the license clearly
states that you need to buy a copy for professional use.

~~~
eli
Aside from the obvious alternative of "personal use," are you really surprised
that people aren't always in full compliance with their EULAs?

~~~
rev_bird
I've found that I pay much more attention to the terms of use for projects
supported by smaller teams -- it's hard to feel like I'm ripping off a giant
company like Adobe, but I have a hard time telling a small shop basically "HA!
Thanks for trusting me stupid, good luck developing your great product with no
money."

~~~
BuckRogers
I buy every piece of software that I find I love and use almost everyday. For
me this has become JetBrains and Atlassian products. I love their stuff.

In response to the post topic, I don't use Sublime. It's really good,
definitely prefer a real native application over Atom. I do wish it was open
source and the author still sold it. I hate using software where there's a
sole author and if he gets hit by a bus, it's up in the air what happens next.

I use PyCharm and Vi in my workflow. I've always found I use two editors. One
more focused on my programming at hand, and another for general files to
reference, notes and so forth.

So when I remote into a server, it's Vi again. I like PyCharm because it has a
Vi mode and everything just works. If you're using Python at least, it's a top
tier environment to work in.

------
evjan
Huzzah, the project is still alive! I assumed it was abandoned a long time ago
and switched to Atom, but I hope Sublime 3 comes out soon.

~~~
coldtea
Others too. But why you would assume that?

The guy said he will be coming back with more, and the most delay between
updates was like 8-9 months -- something that happens all the time for
commercial projects where you might or might not see an update in 1 or even 2
years.

In the last 2 months, he has been publishing an update dev release every 1
week or so.

~~~
amima
August 2014 beta build was a really small update and the only one in year
2014. To be honest, my feeling also was that project has been abandoned. ST3
was silent for about a year and is supported by the single developer (as far
as I understand it). No updates (except for one in August) in the times of
Atom release, this looked like there was no more motivation for the Sublime
Text developer. I am really happy that it's not true and Sublime is active
again in 2015.

~~~
bdcravens
It actually has been active the past few months, but builds were only being
released for the dev channel (requiring an ST2 license)

~~~
amima
I agree, that's why I say it was almost inactive for about a year, not 15
months. The point is, the real delay was bigger than 6-9 months, at least it's
how the one could think about it.

------
Narretz
Since jps is very active again, you should post your feedback here if you feel
strongly about it / or have found bugs:
[http://www.sublimetext.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=17796](http://www.sublimetext.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=17796)

------
avinassh
OT: What are some tips (or plugins) to be more productive on ST3?

~~~
squeaky-clean
In case anyone isn't aware, Package Control[0] adds an incredibly simple
package manager to Sublime in order to automatically install/update plugins.
After that's been installed, I'd recommend browsing the popular packages
(already linked in another comment) or just hitting Ctrl+Shift+P, "Install",
and searching for the names of languages/tools you use.

One plugin I'd recommend for anyone is All Autocomplete. It extends Sublime's
autocomplete detection to match across any open file, and not only the current
file.

Also Ctrl+Shift+P searches through all of Sublime's and your plugins available
actions. Ctrl+P allows you to switch files without your mouse.

[0]
[https://packagecontrol.io/installation](https://packagecontrol.io/installation)

~~~
tedmiston
I'll check it out, but it's got some strange arbitrary limits:

    
    
      MIN_WORD_SIZE = 3
      MAX_WORD_SIZE = 50
    
      MAX_VIEWS = 20
      MAX_WORDS_PER_VIEW = 100
      MAX_FIX_TIME_SECS_PER_VIEW = 0.01

------
Fogest
I still have issues on my desktop where sometimes I can't interact with the
text area of sublime using my mouse. I can still use the mouse with the menus
and stuff, but scrolling and clicking in the text does nothing and I have to
use my keyboard only. Still not sure what is causing this issue as it doesn't
happen all the time. The fix is usually just rebooting my PC which is rather
annoying.

------
guinness74
Does anyone know if the Sublime Text 2 plugins are compatible with version 3?
I've never done a Sublime Text upgrade. TIA!

Edit: seems like they will need to be ported [0].

[http://www.sublimetext.com/blog/articles/sublime-
text-3-beta](http://www.sublimetext.com/blog/articles/sublime-text-3-beta)

~~~
eivarv
In case you haven't stumbled upon it yourself, here [0] is a site I found very
useful when I upgraded a while back.

It allows you to check which plugins are supported (and which aren't) by
copying and pasting the contents of your package control user settings.

[0]:
[http://www.caniswitchtosublimetext3.com](http://www.caniswitchtosublimetext3.com)

------
hobarrera
Why is this news? We've been getting builds of Sublime 3 costantly for way
over a year now.

------
ddingus
I want to buy a license for Raspberry Pi.

~~~
rcarmo
If you are very patient, you can try this:

[http://taoofmac.com/space/blog/2015/02/27/2210#running-
subli...](http://taoofmac.com/space/blog/2015/02/27/2210#running-sublime-text-
on-a-raspberry-pi-2)

------
deletethisuser
Comment

------
amarvashishth
Ctrl + Shift + B Run Command has been removed, What the hell.!!

------
amarvashishth
Ctrl + Shift + B

Run Command has been replaced with "Build With" command, Why wasn't it was
kept at its place and additionally "Build With" was introduced? Some
disturbance is created.

------
kolev
Honestly, I've never seen another product here getting a post for every minor
build! Nice to see such a die-hard fan base! But, please, face the reality -
many have moved over to Atom already and are not looking back. Atom is alive,
the ecosystem is already huge, atom-shell is getting popular as well. Unless
Sublime gets open-sourced, it's in a slow agony. Remember TextMate? It had a
huge loyal user base, but who is using it now? It got open-sourced, but a bit
too late!

~~~
tmikaeld
I have tried Atom, many many times.

But i always get annoyed by how SLOW it is.

~~~
kolev
It's slow with huge source files, agreed, but you shouldn't have huge source
files anyway.

~~~
cheald
You've never wanted to open a multi-megabyte data file in a text editor
before?

"You shouldn't be opening large files in it anyhow" is a cop-out. My text
editor needs to edit whatever text files I throw at it. Choking on too-large a
file is a showstopper.

~~~
linc01n
Atom has a 2MB file limitation. That's why I wouldn't use it professionally
yet.

~~~
bobbykjack
I'm not sure that's even 'large', let alone 'huge'.

~~~
archagon
For real. I think I've had to open multi-GB files in Sublime a few times. (And
if not that, then certainly hundreds of MB.) Worked like a charm.

